# IP locator..



## sunny91 (May 22, 2005)

a tool for the internet.

http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation

bye,

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2005)

man that'd be usefull if i could see people's IP addresses.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2005)

Why, what would you use it for?


----------



## Karbine (May 23, 2005)

you an admin arent you? you can use phpbb to view peoples ips i thought..


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2005)

Yeah I can see them.


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2005)

it might also be good in seeing whom might be sending you trojan-virus's as well. An IP can tell you a great many things


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

I usually use ARIN for IP lookup in the US. There are 2 others, one for Europe (RIPE) and one for Asia that I can't think of the name for at the moment. They not only give you the ISP, but the abuse contacts as well. I prefer to go to those as those are the ones that other sites use for the same info. I prefer to go right to the source.


----------



## Medvedya (May 23, 2005)

According to the link I live in Cheltenham - close, but no cigar.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

It's a bit deceiving for mine. It comes up as Dartmouth, which is actually a part of Halifax. They shouldn't really be listed separately. I suppose it _is_ better to be more specific though. Even though it's wrong in my case.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2005)

It's not exact. The location is the location of the ISP, not necessarily the IP address.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

It says im in Bristol   I wish...


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

You're making me worried now.......

You're obsessed with Bristol - Jeesh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 24, 2005)

where does it say i live??


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2005)

Ugh !  

It says that I'm living in Knoxville, Tenessee. In fact, that's a bit far from where I really live !


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Haha


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Heh! That's where my mates live! All the A-Bomb development was done there.


----------

